# Howdy from TX!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from southeast Texas!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, welcome! Glad you found the forum! <3

To everyone else, turns out I know this gal in real life, and I can assure you that she knows what she's doing!  How cool to finally have a person from the 'real world' who knows me on the forum! lol


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, Endiku! Glad to really know you in real life too! And back at you, Gigem88! Can't imagine your an aggie or anything....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw that you're looking for some more horsey people in Texas on here, so check this thread out! There are so many Texans on here that we have our own thread xD not a whole lot of people from exactly the same area as us...maybe two? But there are a bunch from North Texas if I remember right!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Goody, another Morgan lover! I trail ride also, right now I ride an Arabian, but when my Morgan colt grows up I will be riding him. Welcome to the forum


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

ParaIndy said:


> Goody, another Morgan lover! I trail ride also, right now I ride an Arabian, but when my Morgan colt grows up I will be riding him. Welcome to the forum


Hooray for Morgans!!  Arabians are great trail horses from what I've heard....how old is your colt? I have always loved the Morgan breed and my Morgan (Lena is her barn name) is a great testimony for the breed. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome so nice to meet you


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

littlebritches5 said:


> Hooray for Morgans!!  Arabians are great trail horses from what I've heard....how old is your colt? I have always loved the Morgan breed and my Morgan (Lena is her barn name) is a great testimony for the breed. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Morgan (his name is Indy) is 18 months old right now and I have had him since 6 days old.  He is my first Morgan and I am completely in love with the breed. He is so intelligent, loves people, and is such a fun colt to work with! My Arabian is 20 years old and he is still going strong, in fact the vet that came out once guessed he was 7 years old by his appearance! He does make a very good trail horse, that is, after I got him over his horrible fear of walking through water.


----------



## golodge (Jan 1, 2014)

:wave: Welcome


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, CountryWoman and Golodge!


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

ParaIndy said:


> My Morgan (his name is Indy) is 18 months old right now and I have had him since 6 days old.  He is my first Morgan and I am completely in love with the breed. He is so intelligent, loves people, and is such a fun colt to work with! My Arabian is 20 years old and he is still going strong, in fact the vet that came out once guessed he was 7 years old by his appearance! He does make a very good trail horse, that is, after I got him over his horrible fear of walking through water.


Wow, I bet you will have a great relationship with him by the time he is riding age!! My Lena is my first Morgan as well...she is 18 this year and acts closer to 8! She's the absolute BEST horse ever!


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome from another Texan...but I'm way up in the boonies in the panhandle LOL.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there! I'm in Dallas.


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

Howdy Fellow Texan!=) Welcome to the HF! 

~Ivy~
P.S. Texas is like no other place on the planet(thats my opinion of course hehe!:wink.


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Howdy and welcome from another Texan...but I'm way up in the boonies in the panhandle LOL.


Thanks for the welcome, smrobs! I'm in the panhandle too, but about 2 hours from you.


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Cynical and Erina! Cynical, I'm in the panhandle...guess I should have been more specific. And Erina, Texas is pretty great...I'm liking the cooler Panhandle TX weather much better than the South TX heat! I'm a cold-weather loving Texan...LOL


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Erina--That pic makes it look like you can see forever xD


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

:wave: Welcome to the forum!!
My first horse was a morgan..he's in his mid 20s now and still going.


----------

